# Would Sram red22 carbon shift levers fit force22 shifters as a replacement?



## charlitin (Oct 2, 2011)

I have force22 shifters and the aluminum shifter levers are corroded. The paint is peeling off after a year of use due to sweat and the ocean. I would like to use the red22 carbon ones as replacement. I just need to know if they would fit. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I would think so...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFUcSrmIcKk

Or are you talking about the shift lever itself? That I don't know.


----------



## charlitin (Oct 2, 2011)

kookieCANADA said:


> I would think so...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFUcSrmIcKk
> 
> Or are you talking about the shift lever itself? That I don't know.


Yes I am talking about these. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

